# Wanting to catch some bass!



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I moved to the area a little while back and have been doin a ton of saltwater fishin. Its great and all but in NC I had a healthy mix of both fresh and salt. Lately Ive been gettin the itch to catch some bass and I dont really have any idea where to begin. Im willing to do a bit of driving and now that the weather is gettin cooler im sure the bass fishin is pickin up, especially in the smaller bodies of water. I hope you all are able to help out, which I have full confidence that you will! AnysuggestionsI'm all ears, if you could leave a decent description on where the spots are at. I appreciate it everybody!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have a boat, Escambia river is always good to me for bass. Hwy 90, between pensacola and pace. Jims fish camp. You can catch a lot of small ones, and maybe a couple decent ones, along with reds ,specks and notellin what else you could catch.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

What baits are best for Lower Escambia?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lots of lakes in northern santa rosa county, up near Holt.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I live a good 8 hours away but I would gladly swap ya some awesome bass fishing for some deer hunting..From Feb. - April you can expect an 8 --10 pounder daily..

C7


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

If you dont want to drive hours to a lake, try and sneak on some golf courses. They usually have some nice bass.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at Google Earth, find a subdivision with a pond or two on it -- it'll hold bass.

The one's in mine do -- 5 pounds or so sometimes.


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/7/2008)*Look at Google Earth, find a subdivision with a pond or two on it -- it'll hold bass.




And that right there is the best way to find new fishing spots without having to rely on others... except for them telling you to use Google Earth.


----------

